# Candy



## Admin (Jul 31, 2013)

Anyone else love and eat candy all the time? If so what's your poison? 

I have yet to meet a candy I don't like, but I like the old school maple nut clusters, and things like that I grew up on. 

I'm just wondering how many other adults have a candy budget?


----------



## Chris (Jul 31, 2013)

I am afraid I do not eat much candy.....


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jul 31, 2013)

I love Butterfingers and Reeses P-nut Butter Cups, but I have to admitt I only eat a couple a year. And donuts...them I have to avoid also, I'm afraid the internet isn't big enough if I ate all I wanted to...


----------



## nealtw (Aug 1, 2013)

Keep the icecream under lock and key.


----------



## Admin (Aug 1, 2013)

Really I'm the only adult that eats candy? 

I don't believe it. 

Are you guys eating salty stuff then?


----------



## oldognewtrick (Aug 1, 2013)

Austin said:
			
		

> Really I'm the only adult that eats candy?
> 
> I don't believe it.
> 
> Are you guys eating salty stuff then?



Nope, gave up chips and soft drinks too.


----------



## mudmixer (Aug 1, 2013)

Austin -

there a few aroun.

One is the old Pearson's Nut Goodie that has a lot of maple and flavor. The manufacturer (for decades) is local to St. Paul, Mn and the distribution is limited. - Sort of like some other old candy treats.

The old family ownership has changed and it may be available in a wider area. The first change was to switch from fresh roasted peanuts to cashews for new product and it was  flop because of the lack of salt in the mixture. Somehow, salt enhanced many foods, especially if chocolate is involved.

Dick


----------



## Admin (Aug 2, 2013)

oldognewtrick said:


> Nope, gave up chips and soft drinks too.



So you survive on air? 



mudmixer said:


> Austin -
> 
> there a few aroun.
> 
> ...



I'll check them out. There was a site some time ago that old school candy.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Aug 2, 2013)

Austin said:
			
		

> So you survive on air?.



Nope, beer.....


----------



## nealtw (Aug 2, 2013)

oldognewtrick said:


> Nope, beer.....


........................................


----------



## oldognewtrick (Aug 2, 2013)

nealtw said:


> ........................................



You caught me, you caught the oldog...:beer:


----------



## nealtw (Aug 2, 2013)

Austin said:


> Really I'm the only adult that eats candy?
> 
> I don't believe it.
> 
> Are you guys eating salty stuff then?


Now we know why Austin wants to time travel


----------



## Frank0 (Aug 3, 2013)

I had a serious seven year addiction to Atomic Fireballs. Probably paid off the dentist's Porsche. 

Ever try the Lindt chocolate balls?


----------



## Shawner (Aug 3, 2013)

I love pretty much all types of junk food but trying to cut back.  Favorite right now is Maple Fudge and salt water taffy.  

These things were the worst ever, I remember getting tricked by the name when I was a kid


----------



## Admin (Aug 5, 2013)

nealtw said:


> Now we know why Austin wants to time travel



That and other general awesomeness. 



Frank0 said:


> I had a serious seven year addiction to Atomic Fireballs. Probably paid off the dentist's Porsche.
> 
> Ever try the Lindt chocolate balls?



I have, I spent a lot of money on those awesome little things. 



Shawner said:


> I love pretty much all types of junk food but trying to cut back.  Favorite right now is Maple Fudge and salt water taffy.
> 
> These things were the worst ever, I remember getting tricked by the name when I was a kid




I'm going nuts on Goo Goo clusters.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Aug 5, 2013)

Austin said:


> I'm going nuts on Goo Goo clusters.



I have been to the Standard Candy Company plant here in Nashville that makes Goo Goo's, it smell wonderfull, in fact it's right arouind the corner from the Krispy Creme factory. I gain 5#'s just driving down the street.


----------



## Admin (Aug 6, 2013)

I bought a bunch for my Dad. He's watching my kids tomorrow and his birthday is next week, so I bought him candy, Mad Magazine and a bottle of wine.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Aug 6, 2013)

Austin said:
			
		

> I bought a bunch for my Dad. He's watching my kids tomorrow and his birthday is next week, so I bought him candy, Mad Magazine and a bottle of wine.



Just one bottle of wine????


----------



## Frank0 (Aug 7, 2013)

I'll take my candy and vintage mad copies with a bottle of cheap vodka, glass not required.


----------



## Admin (Aug 7, 2013)

oldognewtrick said:


> Just one bottle of wine????



Yup. I'm not made of money... or wine. 



Frank0 said:


> I'll take my candy and vintage mad copies with a bottle of cheap vodka, glass not required.



Good, I don't have money for glasses.


----------

